# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Θερμομετρο σε ηλιακο!

## sga

Εχω ηλιακο θεμοσιφωνα SONNE και θελω να βλεπω την θερμοκρασια του νερου.
Τον ηλιακο τον εχω στον κηπο και ειναι περιπου 12μετρα απο το σπιτι.
Σκεφτομουν μηπως μπορω να βαλω ενα θερμομετρο (αν γινεται ασυρματο) ωστε να βλεπω την θερμοκρασια μεσα απο το σπιτι!

Thanks!

----------


## kazas

Στέλιο καλησπέρα,

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## billilis

Αυτό κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι αυτό που ζητάς.
http://www.charmeg.gr/index.php?comp=products&id=19

----------


## antonis_p

Τη λύση με τα φτηνό θερμόμετρο και την προέκταση στο σένσορα τη χρησιμοποιώ 15 χρόνια στο θερμοσίφωνα του πατρικού μου. Δουλεύει μια χαρά, εξαιρείται η αναμενόμενη ανακρίβεια της ένδειξης αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν, σημασία έχει να ξέρεις αν μπορείς να κάνεις μπάνιο με την ένδειξη που διαβάζεις.

Παίρνεις ένα πάμφθηνο θερμόμετρο από το ebay (από τις παραπάνω παραπομπές) και κάμποσο καλώδιο που προφανώς θα στοιχίσει περισσότερο, και έχεις αυτό που θέλεις.

----------


## xsterg

εγω απο την αλλη εβαλα στον ηλιακο μου μια διακλαδωση στην εξοδο και μεσα στην μια εισοδο εβαλα ενα εμβαπτιζομενο στοιχειο βιομηχανικου τυπου για μετρηση θερμοκρασιας. τραβηξα καλωδιο παραλληλα με τις σωληνωσεις του θερμοσιφωνα και εβαλα εναν ψηφιακο μετρητη θερμοκρασιας στο μπανιο μου. ετσι βλεπω κατ ευθειαν την θερμοκρασια του νερου στην εξοδο του καζανιου. χρησιμοποιησα UTP καλώδιο αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι και υποχρεωτικο. μπορει ανετα να χρησιμοποιηθει και απλο συνεστραμμενο καλωδιο. ο ηλιακος ειναι στον 7ο οροφο και το διαμερισμα στον 2ο. ακριβως την ιδια διαδικασια εχω κανει και στο σπιτι των γονιων μου με τις αποστασεις ηλιακου διαμερισματος να ειναι ακριβως οι ιδιες. και στις δυο περιπτωσεις τα αποτελεσματα ειναι παραπανω απο ικανοποιητικα. το κοστος ειναι αρκετα χαμηλο της ταξης των 30€  περιπου ανα θερμοσιφωνα σε οτι αφορα το θερμομετρο και το στοιχειο. αγορα τους απο ebay.

----------


## kazas

xsterg,

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μας δώσεις κάποιο Link τόσο για το αισθητήριο όσο και για τον ψηφιακό μετρητή θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## nikolaras

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι σχετικό, μιας και έχετε ασχοληθεί, μπορεί να γνωρίζετε.
Ψάχνω ένα ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο αποστάσεως με εντολή. Το βρήκα σε κάποιο μαγαζί, αλλά δεν ήξερε τι ζητούσε από τιμή....

----------


## sga

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας!
Για αυτο  τι λετε;
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oregon-Sci...ht_1183wt_1141

Θα κανει δουλεια; Θα κοιταξω αυριο αν υπαρχει υποδοχη στον ηλιακο που να παιρνει αυτο το αισθητηριο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Θα κανει δουλεια; Θα κοιταξω αυριο αν υπαρχει υποδοχη στον ηλιακο που να παιρνει αυτο το αισθητηριο.



Δεν υπάρχει υποδοχή, θα ανοίξεις το προστατευτικό καπάκι που κρύβει την αντίσταση και θα προσπαθήσεις να το στερεώσεις κάπου πάνω στο δοχείο του νερού.

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε φιλε, αν ψαξεις στο ebay θα βρεις ενα σωρο αισθητηρια και θερμομετρα σε τιμες λογικότατες. η στερεωση του αισθητηριου πανω στο βαρελι ειναι λαθος. εγω το τοποθετω παντοτε στην εξοδο του ζεστου νερου με τροπο που να ειναι εμβαπτισμενο στην παροχη ζεστου νερου.

----------


## daman

αγαπητοι φιλοι και εγω ψαχνομουνα καιρο για μια λυση επιλογης πηγης νερου απο ηλιακο ή ταχυθερμαντηρα υγραεριου γιατι ειχα βαρεθει να τρεχω να αλλαζω βανες οταν κρυωνε το νερο και σωθηκα με την παρακατω αυτοματη θερμοστατικη βαλβιδα :http://www.esbe.eu/gb/products/?prodid=4553
ειναι βεβαια λιγο τσουχτερη ~180 ευρωπουλα αλλα δουλευει χωρις ηλεκτρικο ρευμα και εχει τελικη εξοδο νερου ρυθμιζομενη απο 35-60 βαθμους .
αν δε σας αρκει μονο η ενδειξη της θερμοκρασιας αλλα θελετε και την εναλλαγη των βανων επιλογης πηγης νερου και υπαρχουν και τα ευρωπουλα νομιζω οτι ειναι η πιο καλη και αξιοπιστη λυση.

----------


## Thodorass

καλησπέρα!ψάχνω και εγώ μια λύση επειδή ο θερμοσίφωνας λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης πρέπει να περιμένω 1 λεπτό τουλάχιστον για να καταλάβω αν έχει νερό.οπότε αν βάλω κάτι φτηνό θα κάνω απόσβεση σχετικά γρήγορα αφού δεν θα ανάβω τζάμπα θερμοσίφωνα τον χειμώνα και ούτε θα καταναλώνω άσκοπα 15 λίτρα νερό κάθε φορά για να δώ αν έχει νερό...

οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτό (24€) με τα 10 μέτρα καλώδιο...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermometer-digital-LCD-50-110-C-Kabellange-2m-3m-5m-10m-Digitalthermometer-/160947933047?pt=Mess_Pr%C3%BCftechnik&var=&hash=it  em25793e8f77

για κάποιον που ξέρει και από κολλητήρι βγαίνει ακόμα πιο φτηνό αφού έχει 2€ η οθόνη και 7-8€ η επέκταση του thermocouple

----------


## el greco 1

αυτη δεν ειναι λυση καθε 10 μερεs θα χρειαζεσαι μπαταριεs ασε που το display θα εξαφανιστει σε χρονο dt πρεπει να βρειs σοβαρο ψιφιακο θερμομετρο να κανει το κολπο,τι κινεζιεs ειναι αυτεs!

----------


## DJman

Με  10 μετρα αποσταση παιρνεις ενα φθηνο θερμομετρο ενυδριου των 2 ευρω απο ebay ,10 μετρα καλωδιο utp και εισαι ετοιμος. Το εχω ετσι 3 χρονια και δουλευει τελεια.ουτε μπαταρια δεν εχω αλλαξει.

----------


## Panoss

Μάνο, το θερμόμετρο που λες έχει τον αιθητήρα έξω από την οθόνη; Ξεχωριστά;
Κι ενώνεται με την οθόνη με ένα καλώδιο;

Αυτό το καλώδιο αντικατέστησες με το utp;
Και γιατί utp;

----------


## angel_grig

> Μάνο, το θερμόμετρο που λες έχει τον αιθητήρα έξω από την οθόνη; Ξεχωριστά;
> Κι ενώνεται με την οθόνη με ένα καλώδιο;
> 
> Αυτό το καλώδιο αντικατέστησες με το utp;
> Και γιατί utp;



Kαι να ρωτησω και εγω τον Μανο εαν μπορει να μας βαλει και ενα λινκ του θερμομετρου

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Φίλοι  φίλες  της  κοινότητας  με  ενδιαφέρει  κι΄ εμένα  το  θέμα  για  πιό  παραστατικό  θερμόμετρο  σκέπτομαι  μήπως  υπάρχει  κανένα  σχεδιο  με  λαμπάκια  led  δηλαδή  φαντάζομαι  2  πράσινα  2  πορτοκαλί  και  2  κόκινα  μέ  όρια  κάτω  απο  15 βαθμούς  το  πρώτο  πράσινο  led  και  πάνω  απο  70  το  τελευταίο  κοκκινο  ή  έστω  ένα  τετοιο  βολτ'ομετρο  με  περισσότερα  led  και  σαν  αισθητήρα  μια  PTC  αντίσταση.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

....το  βολτόμετρο  http://www.antoniadis.com.cy/site-product-361-el.php   αλλά  με  διπλάσιο  αριθμό  led  για  καλλίτερη  λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## elektronio

> ....το  βολτόμετρο  http://www.antoniadis.com.cy/site-product-361-el.php   αλλά  με  διπλάσιο  αριθμό  led  για  καλλίτερη  λεπτομέρεια.



Με κάτι τέτοιο θα δυσκολευτείς πολύ με το καλιμπράρισμα. Δες τα παρακάτω link για κάτι σαν αυτό που ζητάς.
http://www.electroniq.net/other-proj...nd-lm3914.html
http://www.eeweb.com/project/circuit...m35-and-lm3914

----------


## Γιάννης FM17

Στην έξοδο του ζεστού νερού στον θερμοσίφωνα μπαίνει ένα (Τ )η μια πλευρά συνδέεται στο θερμοσίφωνο από την μεσαία πλευρά παίρνεις έξοδο ζεστού χρήσης ,στην επάνω θέση συνδέουμε πούρο θερμοκρασίας (κατάστημα υδραυλικών)και στα 2 καλώδια που έχει όσα μέτρα μονωμένο διπολικό καλώδιο χρειάζεσαι για να βάλεις το θερμόμετρο. Στο εξάρτημα που θα βιδώσεις στο Τ για να εμβαπτίσεις το πούρο θερμοκρασίας  βάλε λίγο λάδι  δεκαράκι για καλύτερη επαφή.Καλό είναι να ζητήσεις οδηγίες από  μηχανολόγο που θα βρεις στο κατάστημα υδραυλικών.

----------


## midakos

lm35  (   datasheet).        ..

----------


## DJman

> ,           ; ;
>        ;
> 
>       utp;
>   utp;



upt   .        volt     .    ( )         (  )        utp   





> K



http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-Digital-...item2595e94737

  .

----------

-                                                  link                              .

----------


## DJman

10-15        15

----------


## xsterg

> 10-15        15



        ?

----------


## GSR600

?
      probe     .    probe      . 


   project             ,      .

http://www.prune.org.uk/gadget/home.html

----------


## GSR600

?            .                      . PTC?           ?

----------


## DJman

> ?



      .  .      "                     ."

----------


## xsterg

.           (      ).          ( 1/4 ")      .            .          .

----------


## georgegr

https://www.google.gr/search?sourcei...B8%CE%B9%CE%BF

----------


## DJman

Εγω παντως το τοποθετησα στο σημειο που ειναι η υποδοχη για την αντισταση(αν θελεις να βαλεις ρευμα στον ηλιακο με αντισταση) και εχω αποκλιση 1 βαθμο κατω στην μετρηση μου.

----------


## Adavis

Αυτό κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Digi...999.264.qoeeo6

----------


## mikemtb

> Αυτό κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Digi...999.264.qoeeo6



Αν απαντάς, είναι 2μιση χρόνια μετά... 
Αν ρωτάς,  βάλε και ένα ( ; ) 
Και ναι κάνει. 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτό κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Digi...999.264.qoeeo6



Στο αυτοκόλλητο πάνω στη συσκευή λέει για τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας και αισθητήρα
πως πρέπει να παραμείνουν σε μία proper distance. Ποια είναι αυτή;

----------


## el greco 1

δεν κανει το max temp ειναι περιπου 70c οποτε δεν θα διαβαζει πανω απο 70 και το αλλο αν επεκτινεις το καλωδιο του αισθητηρα παλι δεν θα μπωρει να διαβασει τιμες.

----------


## Adavis

> δεν κανει το max temp ειναι περιπου 70c οποτε δεν θα διαβαζει πανω απο 70 και το αλλο αν επεκτινεις το καλωδιο του αισθητηρα παλι δεν θα μπωρει να διαβασει τιμες.



Θα μπορούσες μήπως να μου προτείνεις κάποιο κατάλληλο; Και για την σύνδεση αισθητήρα με το θερμόμετρο θα χρειαστώ καλώδιο UTP ή 2 καλώδια 0,75;

----------


## didilloo

Αγαπητοί καλησπέρα. 
Ανακάλυψα  τυχαία τη σελίδα σας στο internet  σας και θα ήθελα, εάν μπορείτε, να με βοηθήσετεγια μια εγκατάσταση που σκοπεύω να κάνω. Μερικές από τις ερωτήσεις μου έχουν απαντηθεί στο παρελθόν ωστόσο όχι με απόλυτη σαφήνεια.
Συγκεκριμένα πρόκειται να αγοράσω ένα ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο Calpac Vacuum ts το boiler (δοχείο νερού) του οποίου ΔΕΝ έχει ειδική υποδοχή για αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας κι αυτό το αναφέρω επειδή στόχος μου είναι να τοποθετήσω θερμόμετρο (ηλεκτρονικό) εντός της οικίας με σκοπό να διαπιστώνω ποια είναι η θερμοκρασίατου νερού του ηλιακού ούτως ώστε να μην χρείαζεται να ανοίγω τη βρύση (άσκοπη κατανάλωση νερού) ώστε να καταλάβω εάν έχει ικανοποιητικά ζεστό νερό χρήσης. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε δεν με ενδιαφέρει η απόλυτη ακρίβεια της θερμοκρασίας του νερού (εάν είναι πάνω από 30/35οC δεν χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσω την αντίσταση του ηλιακού).
Έπονται οι ερωτήσεις: 
Α) Πως πρέπει να γίνει η σύνδεση του αισθητηρίου με το boiler του συγκεκριμένου ηλιακού ; 
Υποψιάζομαι με ένα ¨ταφ¨ στην έξοδο ζεστού νερού του boiler όποτε σε αυτή την περίπτωση 

το κυάθιο του αισθητηρίου (και κατ΄ επέκταση και το αισθητήριο) που θα τοποθετηθούν στο ¨ταφ¨ πρέπει να έχει/ουν αρκετό μήκος ώστε να φτάνει/ουν  μέσα στο boiler (δοχείο νερού)  ή αρκεί (δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει σύστημα ανακυκλοφορίας του νερού χρήσης) ένα κοντό κυάθιο/αισθητήριο;Σεμια τέτοια  συνδεσμολογία (μακρύ κυάθιο και αισθητήριο ώστε να φτάνουν μέσα στο δοχείο του νερού) δεν θα περιορίζεται η ροη του ζεστού νερού προς την οικία; Εφόσον λειτούργει το σύστημα ανακυκλοφορίας του νερού χρήσης φαντάζομαι να μην χρειάζεται να ανοίγω τη βρύση (ροη νερού) ώστε το αισθητήριο να αντιλαμβάνεται την σωστή θερμοκρασίατου νερού μέσα στο boilerή μήπως δεν είναι έτσι;

Β) Έχετε να μου προτείνετε ένα φθηνό και σχετικά αξιόπιστο ηλεκτρονικό θερμόμετρο (μπαταριάς) στο οποίο να μπορώ εγώ ο ίδιος να προσαρμόσω (κολλήσω με καλάι ενδεχομένως) οποιουδήποτε μήκους (χρειάζομαι πάνω από 15 μέτρα) καλώδιο (απ΄όσο ξέρω UTP) το μήκος του οποίου δεν θα επηρεάζει έντονα την ακρίβεια των μετρήσεων του θερμομέτρου;
Γ) Έχετε να μου προτείνετε ένα φθηνό και σχετικά αξιόπιστο αισθητήριο στο οποίο να μπορώ εγώ ο ίδιος να προσαρμόσω (κολλήσω με καλάι ενδεχομένως) το παραπάνω μακρύ καλώδιο ή ακόμη, εάν υπάρχει έτοιμο σετ αισθητηρίου/καλωδίου σε τέτοια μήκη; (διότι, απ΄ όσο έχω ψάξει στο internet δεν βρίσκω).

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας  και φυσικά οποιαδήποτε άλλη πρόταση ή υπόδειξηείναι ευπρόσδεκτη.



ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

----------


## vasilllis

για το κυαθιο που αναφερεις δεν χρειαζεται να το εχεις βουτηξει μεσα στο μποιλερ.στο ταφ που θα βαλεις θα το συνδεσεις στο πλαι και θα εκμεταλευτει την ιδιοτητα του ζεστου νερου(να ανεβαινει πανω) οποτε θα κανεις την δουλεια σου.

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1195/asfale...B1%CE%BA%CE%B1

αυτο σε φτηνο https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=30709

kai αισθητηριο https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10706921/OE...-Platinum.html

----------


## Panoss

> για το κυαθιο που αναφερεις δεν χρειαζεται να το εχεις βουτηξει μεσα στο μποιλερ.στο ταφ που θα βαλεις θα το συνδεσεις στο πλαι και θα εκμεταλευτει την ιδιοτητα του ζεστου νερου(να ανεβαινει πανω) οποτε θα κανεις την δουλεια σου.
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1195/asfale...B1%CE%BA%CE%B1
> 
> αυτο σε φτηνο https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=30709
> 
> kai αισθητηριο https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10706921/OE...-Platinum.html



iliakos_thermosifonas_diagramma.jpg

Στο σχέδιο έχω προσθέσει, πάνω δεξιά, ένα ταφ που περιέχει τον αισθητήρα.
Αυτό εννοείς Βασίλη να κάνει;

Αν εννοείς αυτό, δεν θα υπάρχει διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ των σημείων Α και Β;
Αν πιάσει πχ απότομα κρύο, στο σημείο Β θα κατέβει απότομα η θερμοκρασία, ενώ στο Α θα αργήσει.
(εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ροή ζεστού νερού, δεν έχει αφήσει να τρέξει ζεστό νερό από τη βρύση δηλαδή ώστε να φτάσει στο Β)
Οπότε θα έχει ζεστό νερό στο μπόιλερ, αλλά θα νομίζει ότι δεν έχει γιατί το θερμόμετρο θα δείχνει χαμηλή θερμοκρασία. 

Εκτός αν το ζεστό νερό ανέβει προς τα πάνω και μέσα στο σωλήνα που οδηγεί στο σημείο Β.

(τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, έστω ότι κρυώνει ο σωλήνας που οδηγεί στο Β. Το κρύο νερό που περιέχει, θα κατέβει στο μπόιλερ και ζεστό νερό θα ανέβει στο σωλήνα. Σωστά; )

----------


## Painter

Πρίν μερικούς μήνες έβαλα θερμοσίφωνα στο πατάρι (υπήρχε η υποδομή) και άλλαξα τον ηλιακό στην ταράτσα.
  Καί στις δύο περιπτώσεις ζήτησα να έχουν κυάθιο, η επιβάρυνση ήταν κάπου στα 10€.
  Η μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας είναι πολύ καλύτερη απο αυτή που είχα στον παλιό ηλιακό με το Τ και το κοντό κυάθιο.

  Ο παράδοση του ηλιακού με κυάθιο δεν καθυστέρησε καθόλου (~2 ημέρες παραγγελία-εγκατάσταση) ενώ του απλού -άλλης εταιρίας- πήρε κάπου στις 10 ημέρες.

----------


## vasilllis

οχι,οχι Πανο.Εννοειται θα εχει διαφορα.Το ταφ θα μπει ακριβως στην εξοδο του θερμοσιφωνα (εκει που αρχιζει το βελακι).Η διαφορα θερμοκρασιας ειναι παρα πολυ μικρη.
μ,τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι,αν η παροχη ζεστου ειναι απο κατω (παρα πολλοι ηλιακοι ειναι ετσι) δεν θα δουλεψει αυτο .
Αν ειναι ετσι δυστηχως τα περιθωρια στενευουν .Ισως αν εχει χωρο να τρυπησει (εννοειται μποιλερ δεν αγγιζουμε) αντισταση (αν ειναι οι μεγαλες εχει χωρο.

Στο σχεδιο που εκανες παντως εχεις δικιο.Οσο απομακρυνεται απο το μποιλερ τοσο το αισθητηριο θα επηρεαζεται απο την θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος.Θα δουλευει μονο ΟΣΟ τραβαει νερο.

----------


## rama

Ο ανακυκλοφορητής δουλεύει συνέχεια? Αν ναί, τότε όπου και να μπεί ο αισθητήρας στο κύκλωμα, θα έχεις καλή ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας. Και μάλιστα, καλύτερα να είναι στην επιστροφή προς το boiler, για να είναι ακόμη πιό ρεαλιστική η ένδειξη.

----------


## lepouras

αν από την μεριά της αντίστασης σφηνωθεί ανάμεσα στο καζάνι και  την πολυοουρεθανη δεν θα έχουμε καλή ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας?

----------


## didilloo

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσειςσας. 
Να επισημάνω πως στο συγκεκριμένο boilerη CalpacΔΕΝ τοποθετεί κυάθιο ούτε κατάπαραγγελία.

Η συνδεσμολογία που είχα εγώ κατά νου φαίνεται στην εικόνα.
Σε μια τέτοια  συνδεσμολογία (μακρύ κυάθιο και αισθητήριοώστε να φτάνουν μέσα στο δοχείο του νερού) δεν θα περιορίζεται η ροη του ζεστούνερού προς την οικία; 

Εφόσον λειτούργει το σύστημα ανακυκλοφορίας του νερού χρήσης φαντάζομαι ναμην χρειάζεται να ανοίγω τη βρύση (ροη νερού) ώστε το αισθητήριο νααντιλαμβάνεται την σωστή θερμοκρασία του νερού μέσα στο boiler ή μήπως δενείναι έτσι;
Αγαπητέ Άγγελε (rama) ΝΑΙ ο ανακυκλοφορητής λειτουργεί συνέχεια οπότε ότανλες ¨καλύτερα είναι να μπει ο αισθητήραςστην επιστροφή προς το boiler¨ εννοείς που ακριβώς; Στη είσοδο του κρύου νερού!

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο ανακυκλοφορητής δουλεύει συνέχεια? Αν ναί, τότε όπου και να μπεί ο αισθητήρας στο κύκλωμα, θα έχεις καλή ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας. Και μάλιστα, καλύτερα να είναι στην επιστροφή προς το boiler, για να είναι ακόμη πιό ρεαλιστική η ένδειξη.



δεν δουλευει συνεχεια.δουλευει με κυκλοφορητη και εχει μια υστερηση.αλλα ειναι και η καλυτερη/ευκολοτερη λυση.δεν ειχα προσέξει οτι υπαρχει ανακυκλοφορια.οποτε καλλιστα δουλευει καλα και το σχεδιο του Πανου. 



> αν από την μεριά της αντίστασης σφηνωθεί ανάμεσα στο καζάνι και  την πολυοουρεθανη δεν θα έχουμε καλή ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας?



που να βρει το καζανι να το σφηνωσει;ενα ανοιγμα μονο εχει στο καπακι της αντιστασης οπου εκει δεν εχει και μονωση.



> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσειςσας. 
> Να επισημάνω πως στο συγκεκριμένο boilerη CalpacΔΕΝ τοποθετεί κυάθιο ούτε κατάπαραγγελία.
> 
> Η συνδεσμολογία που είχα εγώ κατά νου φαίνεται στην εικόνα.
> Σε μια τέτοια  συνδεσμολογία (μακρύ κυάθιο και αισθητήριοώστε να φτάνουν μέσα στο δοχείο του νερού) δεν θα περιορίζεται η ροη του ζεστούνερού προς την οικία; 
> 
> Εφόσον λειτούργει το σύστημα ανακυκλοφορίας του νερού χρήσης φαντάζομαι ναμην χρειάζεται να ανοίγω τη βρύση (ροη νερού) ώστε το αισθητήριο νααντιλαμβάνεται την σωστή θερμοκρασία του νερού μέσα στο boiler ή μήπως δενείναι έτσι;
> Αγαπητέ Άγγελε (rama) ΝΑΙ ο ανακυκλοφορητής λειτουργεί συνέχεια οπότε ότανλες ¨καλύτερα είναι να μπει ο αισθητήραςστην επιστροφή προς το boiler¨ εννοείς που ακριβώς; Στη είσοδο του κρύου νερού!



κυαθιο δεν βαζουνε γιατι ειναι πατεντα.στενεύει την παροχη τωρα ποσο την στενεύει εξαρταται απο το κυαθιο και την μουφα που εχει αναμονη ο ηλιακος.αν ειναι 3/4 δεν εχει αναγκη

----------


## rama

Μάλλον έχω καταλάβει λάθος. Από τις περιγραφές έχω την εντύπωση οτι μιλάμε για σύστημα διπλής ενέργειας με δυνατότητα ανακυκλοφορίας. Αρα έχεις μία είσοδο κρύου, μία αναχώρηση ζεστού, και μία επιστροφή ζεστού.
Στο κύκλωμα ανακυκλοφορίας του ζεστού, εφόσον δουλεύει συνέχεια, έχεις περίπου ίδια θερμοκρασία παντού. Οπότε ο αισθητήρας θα σου δώσει ένδειξη όπου κι αν κουμπώσει πάνω στη σωλήνωση της ανακυκλοφορίας, χωρίς απαραίτητα να είναι κοντά στο boiler.
Εκτός κι αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος, επαναλαμβάνω.

----------


## lepouras

> που να βρει το καζανι να το σφηνωσει;ενα ανοιγμα μονο εχει στο καπακι της αντιστασης οπου εκει δεν εχει και μονωση.



ηλιακος.jpgεκεί λέω. με ένα κατσαβίδι μπορείς να τρυπήσεις την πολυουρεθάνη(όχι σκάψιμο αλλά τρύπα σπρώχνοντας ένα χοντρό κατσαβίδι ή σίδερο) μέχρι να ακουμπήσεις το καζάνι και να σπρώξεις τον αισθητήρα να ακουμπάει επάνω του.

----------


## peros550

Με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω την άποψη σας για έναν τρόπο τοποθέτησης του αισθητηρίου στο boiler. 

Θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε στο κυάθιο της αντίστασης , ένα μικρό DS18B20 (σαν το παρακάτω) με ψιλά καλώδια και θερμοσυστελόμενο στις ενώσεις και ύστερα από πάνω τον θερμοστάτη? Αυτό αν λειτουργούσε θα έδινε μια συνεχή μέτρηση της θερμοκρασίας, αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα ακριβή καθότι η μέτρηση λαμβάνεται από το κέντρο του καζανιού. Απόψεις?
ds18b20.png

----------


## nikkos

αν παρεμβάλεις κάτι μεταξύ θερμοστάτη και "πηγαδιού" θα έχεις απόκλιση στη μέτρηση του θερμοστάτη συνήθως με κακά επακόλουθα. Καλό είναι να μην το κάνεις.

----------


## peros550

μπορώ πιστεύεις να κάνω κάτι για να αποφύγω την απόκλιση στο θερμοστάτη? Αν δεις, το αισθητήριο που σκοπεύω χρησιμοποιήσω (DS18B20 σε θήκη TO-92) έχει λιλιπούτιο μέγεθος. Ισως δεν παρεμβαίνει, αλλά να χωράει στο διάκενο μεταξύ του "πηγαδιού" και της βέργας του θερμοστάτη. Τι λες?

----------


## vasilllis

εαν θες να κανεις σωστη δουλεια παιρνεις μια αντισταση την πας σε ενα μηχανουργειο και κολανε ενα κυαθιο ακομα.Αν δεν θες να μπεις στα εξοδα κανε δοκιμΕς οσο μπορεις κατω απο την μονωση και οχι εκτεθειμενο.

----------


## peros550

Βασίλη η λύση που πρότεινες να γίνει μετατροπή της αντίστασης με προσθήκη κυαθίου είναι πράγματι η πιο σωστή. 

τι εννοούσες με αυτό: "κανε δοκιμΕς οσο μπορεις κατω απο την μονωση και οχι εκτεθειμενο" Να προσπαθούσα να ξύσω τη μόνωση για να φέρω το αισθητήριο κοντά στο καζάνι?

----------


## nikkos

> μπορώ πιστεύεις να κάνω κάτι για να αποφύγω την απόκλιση στο θερμοστάτη? Αν δεις, το αισθητήριο που σκοπεύω χρησιμοποιήσω (DS18B20 σε θήκη TO-92) έχει λιλιπούτιο μέγεθος. Ισως δεν παρεμβαίνει, αλλά να χωράει στο διάκενο μεταξύ του "πηγαδιού" και της βέργας του θερμοστάτη. Τι λες?



επειδή έχω κάνει την ίδια δουλειά στον δικό μου ηλιακό 3πλης ενέργειας, ο ηλιακός που έχω πάρει είχε πάνω στη φλάτζα της αντίστασης και 2ο πηγάδι, κοντό και εκεί παρήγγειλα και έβαλα ένα θερμοστοιχείο ΡΤ1000 για να έχω έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας από τον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα του σπιτιού μου.
Αν υπάρχει διάκενο μεταξύ πηγαδιού (thermowell) και θερμοστοιχείου ή θερμοστάτη, δε θα έχεις σωστή μέτρηση, και ο θερμοστάτης είναι και το ασφαλιστικό σου, ότι δε θα σου βράσει το νερό η αντίσταση. Καλό είναι να μην υπάρχει κενό. Οι περισσότεροι θερμοστάτες πάνε μέσα σχεδόν σφηνωτοί, και έτσι πρέπει.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη η λύση που πρότεινες να γίνει μετατροπή της αντίστασης με προσθήκη κυαθίου είναι πράγματι η πιο σωστή. 
> 
> τι εννοούσες με αυτό: "κανε δοκιμΕς οσο μπορεις κατω απο την μονωση και οχι εκτεθειμενο" Να προσπαθούσα να ξύσω τη μόνωση για να φέρω το αισθητήριο κοντά στο καζάνι?



Εχει ανεβασει ποιο πανω μια φωτο ο lepouras.Στο κενο που εχει η μονωση κοντα στην αντισταση.αν μπορεις με ενα κατσαβιδι να κανεις μια τρυπα(στην μονωση οχι στο μποιλερ  :Smile:   )

----------


## peros550

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια και τις απαντήσεις. Μόλις έχω κάποια εξέλιξη θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## VaselPi

_αν από την μεριά της αντίστασης σφηνωθεί ανάμεσα στο καζάνι και την πολυοουρεθανη δεν θα έχουμε καλή ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας? 

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *lepuras*.  

Γιάννη (*lepuras*) - όχι. Δεν θα έχουμε καλή ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας, παρότι η πρόταση αυτή είναι η ευκολότερη σε εφαρμογή. Ενδέχεται, η διαφορά των θερμοκρασιών να είναι και 10 βαθμοί. Ο λόγος:
1. Η κακή θερμική επαφή του αισθητήρα με το καζάνι
2. Η θερμική αγωγιμότητα των καλωδίων του αισθητήρα
3. Η μεγάλη θερμική αδράνεια του αισθητήρα, λόγω μεγάλης του μάζας. 

Ιδανικά, τη μικρότερη διαφοροποίηση της ένδειξης της θερμοκρασίας έχει ο αισθητήρας που βρίσκεται σε άμεση επαφή με το νερό. Επομένως, η πρακτικότερη και σωστότερη λύση είναι αυτή που προτείνει ο Βασίλης (*vasilimertzani*), αλλά είναι άξια προσοχής και η παρατήρηση του Άγγελου (*rama*), καθώς προσφέρει εναλλακτικές λύσεις στο ερώτημα: σε ποιο σημείο να συνδέσω τον αισθητήρα;

Για μία "πρόχειρη" ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας - ας θυμηθούμε πως ξεκίνησε η κουβέντα.
Στον ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα η ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας είναι περιττή, καθώς γνωρίζουμε ότι σε 15-20 λεπτά, το νερό έχει θερμανθεί. Στον ηλιακό, τα πράγματα είναι περιπλοκότερα και, επομένως, προκειμένου να μη σπαταλάμε το ζεστό νερό, η ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας είναι επιθυμητή. Σημειώνω ωστόσο, ότι εδώ τα ζητήματα ακρίβειας της ένδειξης είναι δευτερευούσης σημασίας. Φτάνει να γνωρίζουμε, ότι το νερό έχει ζεσταθεί αρκετά! Μία απόκλιση ακόμη και 10 βαθμών - δεν είναι πρόβλημα αν τη γνωρίζουμε εκ των προτέρων, δηλαδή ο αισθητήρας με κάποιον τρόπο έχει "βαθμονομηθεί". Το μόνο που θέλουμε εδώ είναι η μικρή του θερμική αδράνεια, δηλαδή να έχει μικρή μάζα, ενώ η θερμική επαφή μπορεί να βελτιωθεί με λίγο γράσο, το λευκό, των ηλεκτρονικών. 
Συμπερασματικά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ως πρώτη και ευκολότερη λύση είναι αυτή που προτείνει ο Γιάννης -  μία τρύπα στην πολυουρεθάνη, στην οποία εισάγεται ένας αισθητήρα μικρής μάζας, ωστόσο προσέχουμε, λόγω κακής θερμικής επαφής, να μην έχουμε "χασούρα" θερμότητας από τα καλώδιά του. Η "χασούρα" θα μειωθεί, αν τα καλώδια τα φέρουμε σε θερμική επαφή με το μεταλλικό καζάνι. Όσο μικρότερη είναι η "χασούρα", τόσο η ένδειξη του αισθυτήρα λιγότερο θα διαφέρει από τη θερμοκρασία του καζανιού.   
Βασίλειος.

----------


## peros550

φίλε Βασίλη, 

πως θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί "χασούρα" θερμότητας από τα καλώδιά του? Έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάποιο PT100 να υποθέσω?

Ως αισθητήριο σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα DS18B20 σε θήκη TO-92, το οποίο δίνει ψηφιακή έξοδο, μπορεί να παίξει σε μεγάλη απόσταση με καλώδιο UTP και χρειάζεσαι απλά έναν μικροεπεξεργαστή με τη κατάλληλη βιβλιοθήκη για να το διαβάσεις (θα βάλω arduino ή κάποιο παρεμφερές πχ Wemos D1)

φιλικά, 
Γιάννης

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> φίλε Βασίλη, 
> 
> πως θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί "χασούρα" θερμότητας από τα καλώδιά του? Έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάποιο PT100 να υποθέσω?
> 
> Ως αισθητήριο σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα DS18B20 σε θήκη TO-92, το οποίο δίνει ψηφιακή έξοδο, μπορεί να παίξει σε μεγάλη απόσταση με καλώδιο UTP και χρειάζεσαι απλά έναν μικροεπεξεργαστή με τη κατάλληλη βιβλιοθήκη για να το διαβάσεις (θα βάλω arduino ή κάποιο παρεμφερές πχ Wemos D1)
> 
> φιλικά, 
> Γιάννης



Συγνώμη αλλά μιλάτε με κωδικούς προιόντων λες και τα κατασκευασε ο Θεός και μας τα πρόσφερε αλάθητα !!! Όταν το καλώδιο κοντά στο αισθητήριο είναι σε διαφορετική θερμοκρασία από το ίδιο το αισθητήριο τότε μεταφέρει  μια άλλη θερμοκρασία στην καρδιά του αισθητηρίου και αλλιώνει την τελική τιμή του όπως κι αν λέγεται αυτό. Η ουσία είναι ότι θέλουμε να κάνουμε μπάνιο με μια θερμοκρασία πανω απο την δική μας (36,5 β. ) δηλαδή από 38 εως το πολύ 40 β. Ένα ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο πρέπει να έχει μινιμουμ 45 β. για να φθάσει σε μας η προηγούμενη θερμοκρασία και αυτή να είναι σε επάρκεια αποθέματος αν είμαστε λίγο σπάταλοι. Τον χειμώνα πάντα θα εχουμε την απορία αν θα ειναι αρκετό αλλά τις άλλες εποχές θα είναι επαρκέστατο. Την όλη κουβέντα για ακρίβεια μέτρησης την θεωρώ περιττή όταν δεν γνωρίζουμε τι κάνει το UTP, ποιά η σχεση μήκους κυάθιου και αισθητηρίου, τι είναι το ταφ της σωλήνας κλπ. Όταν παρουμε κάποια μέτρηση ότι και να λέει αυτή, θα δοκιμάσουμε μια δυο φορές αν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μας κι αν δεν, .... θα κάνουμε υπομονή θα γυρισουμε τον διακόπτη του ρεύματος και θα μάθουμε σιγά σιγά να αντιλαμβανόμαστε σε ποια ένδειξη σε συνάρτηση με τις καιρικές συνθήκες και τα κέφια μας είναι αυτή που μας καλύπτει. Μιλώ εξ ιδίας πείρας και δεν έχουν όλα τα μέλη της οικογενειας μου την ίδια αίσθηση ούτε των αναγραφόμενων ενδείξεων ούτε των συσχετισμών όλων αυτών, όπως φαντάζομαι και η υπόλοιπη ανθρωπότητα. Βάλτε εναν αισθητήρα όπως έχουν περιγράψει τόσοι φίλοι εδώ και μην περιμένετε ούτε την ακρίβεια της ΝΑΣΑ ούτε την επιδερμική ευαισθησία την δική σας να την εχουν οι γύρω σας, είμαστε διαφορετικοί βιολογικοί οργανισμοί μεταξύ μας .... Με πολλή αγάπη Δημήτρης (εχω βασανιστεί ατέλειωτα με τέτοια θέματα)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Συγνώμη αλλά μιλάτε με κωδικούς προιόντων λες και τα κατασκευασε ο Θεός και μας τα πρόσφερε αλάθητα !!! Όταν το καλώδιο κοντά στο αισθητήριο είναι σε διαφορετική θερμοκρασία από το ίδιο το αισθητήριο τότε μεταφέρει  μια άλλη θερμοκρασία στην καρδιά του αισθητηρίου και αλλιώνει την τελική τιμή του όπως κι αν λέγεται αυτό. Η ουσία είναι ότι θέλουμε να κάνουμε μπάνιο με μια θερμοκρασία πανω απο την δική μας (36,5 β. ) δηλαδή από 38 εως το πολύ 40 β. Ένα ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο πρέπει να έχει μινιμουμ 45 β. για να φθάσει σε μας η προηγούμενη θερμοκρασία και αυτή να είναι σε επάρκεια αποθέματος αν είμαστε λίγο σπάταλοι. Τον χειμώνα πάντα θα εχουμε την απορία αν θα ειναι αρκετό αλλά τις άλλες εποχές θα είναι επαρκέστατο. Την όλη κουβέντα για ακρίβεια μέτρησης την θεωρώ περιττή όταν δεν γνωρίζουμε τι κάνει το UTP, ποιά η σχεση μήκους κυάθιου και αισθητηρίου, τι είναι το ταφ της σωλήνας κλπ. Όταν παρουμε κάποια μέτρηση ότι και να λέει αυτή, θα δοκιμάσουμε μια δυο φορές αν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μας κι αν δεν, .... θα κάνουμε υπομονή θα γυρισουμε τον διακόπτη του ρεύματος και θα μάθουμε σιγά σιγά να αντιλαμβανόμαστε σε ποια ένδειξη σε συνάρτηση με τις καιρικές συνθήκες και τα κέφια μας είναι αυτή που μας καλύπτει. Μιλώ εξ ιδίας πείρας και δεν έχουν όλα τα μέλη της οικογενειας μου την ίδια αίσθηση ούτε των αναγραφόμενων ενδείξεων ούτε των συσχετισμών όλων αυτών, όπως φαντάζομαι και η υπόλοιπη ανθρωπότητα. Βάλτε εναν αισθητήρα όπως έχουν περιγράψει τόσοι φίλοι εδώ και μην περιμένετε ούτε την ακρίβεια της ΝΑΣΑ ούτε την επιδερμική ευαισθησία την δική σας να την εχουν οι γύρω σας, είμαστε διαφορετικοί βιολογικοί οργανισμοί μεταξύ μας .... Με πολλή αγάπη Δημήτρης (εχω βασανιστεί ατέλειωτα με τέτοια θέματα)



Πολύ  σωστές  οι  παρατηρήσεις  του  Δημήτρη  ειδικά  για  τα  υπόλοιπα  μέλη  της  οικογένειας  πλην  του  ''κατασκευαστή''  π.χ.  ένα  απλό  θερμομετράκι  αν  δείχνει  35  βαθμούς  θα  πρέπει  να  υπολογίσουν  3-5  βαθμούς  πάνω,  νομίζω  η  καλλίτερη  λύση   είναι  ένα που να  έχει  ενδείξεις   σαν  και  αυτό    http://www.totalstation.gr/index.php...eikseis-detail
ή  κάτι  ανάλογο  με  ενδείξεις  αλλά  με  καλώδιο  και  αισθητήρα,  εκπαίδευση  των  μελών  της  οικογένειας  όταν  ο  δείκτης  είναι  π.χ.  στη  μέση  και  πάνω  υπάρχει  αρκετό  ζεστό  νερό  αν  είναι  κάτω  απο  τη  μέση  τον  ανάβουμε  λίγο  μέχρι  να  ανέβει. Νομίζω  ότι  είχα  δει  ένα  τέτοιο  ιδανικό  θερμόμετρο  στο  ebay  με  σύνδεση  απο  αυτο  το  θέμα  αν  κάποιος  έχει  κάτι  υπ' οψη  ας  ενημερώσει.

----------


## VaselPi

_πως θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί "χασούρα" θερμότητας από τα καλώδιά του? Έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάποιο PT100 να υποθέσω?

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *peros550.*

Γενικά, σε οποιονδήποτε αισθητήρα, η "χασούρα" θερμότητας είναι αμελητέα όταν αυτός είναι σε καλή θερμική επαφή με το νερό. Εκεί όπου η θερμική  επαφή είναι κακή, η "χασούρα" θερμότητας μπορεί πολύ έντονα να επηρεάσει τη θερμοκρασία του αισθητήρα και, ως εκ τούτου, την ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας. 

Η πρόταση του Γιάννη (*lepuras*) είναι η ευκολότερη σε εφαρμογή, όταν πρόκειται για σύστημα που βρίσκεται ήδη σε λειτουργία. Έχει μόνο ένα αδύνατο σημείο: κακή θερμική επαφή του αισθητήρα με το καζάνι, η οποία μπορεί να βελτιωθεί με το λευκό θερμοαγώγιμο γράσο. 
Επίσης, καλό είναι οι διαστάσεις του αισθητήρα να είναι μικρές, όπως, για παράδειγμα, ένα Lm 35, των 10 mV/C, με κάποιον τρόπο προστατευμένο από την υγρασία. Η τάση εξόδου με άνεση μπορεί να διαβαστεί με ένα κοινό πολύμετρο, η ένδειξη του οποίου δεν επηρεάζεται από το μήκος των καλωδίων, αλλά και τις παρεμβολές, αν η είσοδος του πολύμετρου προστατευτεί με ένα φίλτρο RC. 
Για να μειωθεί η χασούρα θερμότητας από τον αισθητήρα, που είναι μικρής μάζας, το αρχικό μέρος των καλωδίων πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε θερμική επαφή με το θερμό καζάνι. Το σύστημα αυτό το βλέπω να είναι απλό, λειτουργικό και αξιόπιστο, με μία μείωση της ένδειξης, της τάξης 2 βαθμούς, στους 40. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## orck

Υπαρχει θερμομετρο που να κουμπωνει στον πινακα ραγας που εχουμε κλασικα στα σπιτι μας; Με εξωτερικο καλωδιο για τον αισθητηρα θερμοτητας ψαχνω. Στον ηλιακο δεν δουλευω ποτε την αντισταση οποτε σκεφτομαι οτι μπορω να βγαλω τον θερμοστατη που εχει μεσα και στην θεση του να βαλω τον αισθητηρα, μετα νομιζω οτι με τα υπαρχοντα καλωδια (που κανονικα αναβουν την αντισταση) μπορει να κατεβει το σημα αυτο κατω στον πινακα. Θα δουλεψει ετσι οπως το εχω στο μυαλο μου;

ΥΓ Θα σκοτωθω η οχι;

----------


## vasilllis

Ναι υπάρχει θερμόμετρο ράγας.αν φτιάχνουμε σωστά δεν κινδυνεύει κάνεις.

----------


## antonis_p

> ΥΓ Θα σκοτωθω η οχι;



Σε αυτό το μονο που μπορώ να πω είναι πως η ευρηματικότητα των ανθρωπων είναι μεγάλη!
Αν προσπαθήσεις, ναι

----------


## orck

Εχουμε κατι υποψην, συγκεκριμενο μοντελο; Βρισκω μονο κατι με 60 και 70ευρω. Τι εχουν και κανουν τοσο πολυ;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εχουμε κατι υποψην, συγκεκριμενο μοντελο; Βρισκω μονο κατι με 60 και 70ευρω. Τι εχουν και κανουν τοσο πολυ;



Αν έχεις ενα mVmeter και ένα LM35 ως αισθητήριο ξεμπέρδεψες αλλά όχι απαραίτητα στον πίνακα αλλά οπουδήποτε αλλού. Μάλλον μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το καλώδιο του θερμοσίφωνου που λές αλλά θέλει μια δοκιμή μήπως από τα περάσματα του δημιουργούνται τίποτα παράσιτα. Με ένα παλιό φορτιστή τηλεφώνου τροφοδοτείς το κύκλωμα και θα βλέπεις την θερμοκρασία που θες. Αν μάλιστα το αισθητήριο το βάλεις στη θέση του θερμοστάτη, θα βλέπεις ακριβώς την "μέση" θερμοκρασία γιατί πιο πάνω συγκεντρώνεται το νερό με 2-3 βαθμούς ψηλότερη θερμοκρασία και λίγο πιο κάτω βαθμιαία το ελαφρώς πιο κρύο, λόγω της θερμοκρασιακής διαστρωμάτωσης του. 
Το κόστος είναι του μιλιβολτόμετρου ( ;;; ), το LM35 με 1-1,5 € και ένα φορτιστάκι παλιού κινητού που να βγάζει 5-6 Βολτ με λίγα mA (350-500) κάπου θα το έχεις πεταμένο !!! 
Αν ξέρεις τα βασικά και έχεις διάθεση πες μου να συνεχίσω .....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν ξέρεις τα βασικά και έχεις διάθεση πες μου να συνεχίσω .....



Αν μπορείς να κολλήσεις τρία καλωδιάκια από καλώδιο Stereo ακουστικών ηχείων (10-15cm)  πάνω στο LM35 και φτιάξεις αυτό που δείχνω στη φωτό τότε τέλειωσες, LM3.jpg
Αν δεν έχεις την υπομονή, τότε εδώ : https://grobotronics.com/lm35.html?sl=el 
αν την έχεις , εδώ : https://grobotronics.com/lm35d.html 
Το Thumbsup το θεώρησα παρακίνηση να συνεχίσω ..... !!! 
Μετά τα κολλάς στο καλώδιο του θερμοσίφωνα. 
Στο κόκκινο συνδέεις το +5V  του φορτιστή και του σένσορα και το μαύρο στο μαύρο του σένσορα και του φορτιστή όπως επίσης και στου mVmeter το αρνητικό ή Ground . Σου μένει να συνδέσεις και το λευκό του σένσορα στο + του mVmeter και τώρα πια θα διαβάζεις την θερμοκρασία στο mVmeter !!! Είναι τόσο απλό !!!! 
Αυτό είναι handmade παλαιολιθικής εποχής , εσύ θα έχεις μοδάτο, σημερινό και κινέζικο ... !!!
Temp.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.ebay.com/itm/110-240V-Di...-/273105296056

----------


## orck

Και πολύ καλά έκανες και συνεχίσες αν και τα ήξερα τα περισσοτερα. 
Νομίζω ότι 3 μέτρα ο όροφος και 5 ορόφους δηλαδή 15 μέτρα καλώδια όσο χοντρά και να είναι θα έχει πτώση τασης.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά από αρκετά χρόνια έχω αρχίσει να ξεχνάω καποια πράγματα.
Εχει περάσει η εποχή που έφτιαχνα ότι έβλεπα στα περιοδικά.
Πλέον ότι μπορώ να βρω έτοιμο το προτιμώ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/110-240V-Di...-/273105296056



Αν και λέει ότι δίνει και εντολή έχει τα προβληματάκια του .... Working Temperature: -10C~50C  
Ως αναγνωστικό καλούτσικο θα είναι αν και βασίζεται σε NTC .... 
Κάτι τέτοια τερτίπια και τιμές με έβαλαν να μαστορεύω .... 
Περί ορέξεως .... κολοκυθόπιτα ...

----------

vasilllis (29-05-18)

----------


## orck

Έχει και τα πλεονεκτήματα αυτή η λύση όμως. Ότι είναι έτοιμο στην ράγα, έχει έτοιμη τροφοδοσία. Η εντολή δεν με ενδιαφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Έχει και τα πλεονεκτήματα αυτή η λύση όμως. Ότι είναι έτοιμο στην ράγα, έχει έτοιμη τροφοδοσία. Η εντολή δεν με ενδιαφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο.



Πλάκα πλάκα, τελικά η τιμή του και η θέση του στον πίνακα με τα καλώδια έτοιμα όπως τα έχεις είναι ότι πρέπει !!!!

----------


## rama

Θα πρέπει να αλλάξει ασφάλεια (να μπεί μικρότερη) ή να πάρει ρεύμα από άλλη γραμμή χαμηλής ισχύος (και πάλι ασφαλισμένη).

----------


## eveles

> Αν και λέει ότι δίνει και εντολή έχει τα προβληματάκια του .... Working Temperature: -10C~50C  
> Ως αναγνωστικό καλούτσικο θα είναι αν και βασίζεται σε NTC .... 
> Κάτι τέτοια τερτίπια και τιμές με έβαλαν να μαστορεύω .... 
> Περί ορέξεως .... κολοκυθόπιτα ...



Working Temperature: -10℃~50℃
Measuring Range: -50℃~120℃  

Το working temp λογικά εννοεί τη θερμοκρασία που έχει ο ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας. Δλδ για Αλάσκα που έχει μεσα στα σπιτια -20 δεν κάνει..χαχαχα

----------

vasilllis (08-11-18)

----------

